# Doubt about RNS 510 with PN 1T0 035 680 H



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Gals and Guys,

As the title says, I have a doubt about RNS 510 with PN 1T0 035 680 H. Are these RNS 510 for the American or the European Market? I think that this RNS 510 don't come with Sirius. In case that this RNS 510 are for the European Market, Which would it be the Pro's and Con's of using it in America?

In advance thank you so much for all your help and support!

Best regards,

Beto


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Gals and Guys,

I have to say that Peter_Chicago at www.vwnavi.com helped me out with these¡ Thank you so much Peter¡ :thumbup::thumbup::beer:

Here is the link to his answer:

http://vwnavi.com/volkswagen-factor...181-doubt-about-rns-510-pn-1t0-035-680-h.html



Beto,

It is a EU spec unit if it ends with numbers 680

ending numbers 684 are USA/Canada/Mexico
ending numbers 681 is China

Thanks again man!

Beto


----------



## Peteski (Sep 29, 2000)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi Gals and Guys,
> 
> I have to say that Peter_Chicago at www.vwnavi.com helped me out with these¡ Thank you so much Peter¡ :thumbup::thumbup::beer:
> 
> ...


No problem Beto......



-Peter


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Peteski said:


> No problem Beto......
> 
> 
> 
> -Peter



Thanks again man! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

